

Google update - kenroy

is hacker a reckognized language?
 google has added it to thier list on search engine, but its not in the hacker's dictionary.
======
ajb
<http://www.google.com/intl/xx-hacker/>

------
pedalpete
can you point to the 'list' you refer too?

